# a idea



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

has any one ever done a trip from batemans bay to nelligen or vice versa though have to get someone to take the car but theres always a downside to a great day i would go if i had a yak and if i was older(im only 11 years old hence the name fishingchap) , i just reckion it would be a good day out in a estuary casting some lures around and after that maybe go out from the bay for some snapper

fishingchap


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday Fishing chap I don't know about batemans but the guys from the hunter valley region do trips like this for bass, they leave a car down stream were they plan to finish, launch upstream an go with the flow. Haven't done it myself but they seem to enjoy the day.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds like a ripper days fishing young fella...

think your gonna be the next generation getting out there YakFisherMan :wink:

Looking forward to your trip reports, any idea on what sort of kayak you want to get when your a bit older...


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

hi

Y not to anser ur question im saving up for a hobie sport (with my moms money of course :lol: )for the truth i didnt really think anyone was gonna anser this post thx  
this is the best forum ive ever seen good work guys(way better than msn)

fishingchap


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

By all reports fishingchap the hobie sports are a bloomin great fishing yak, top choice 8)



fishingchap said:


> this is the best forum ive ever seen good work guys(way better than msn)


you betcha - now go wash ya mums car and mow the lawns - you'll have a kayak before ya know it and can start posting those reports of snapper from Batemans Bay


----------

